# حصريا تردد قناة الحريه القبطية الجديدة



## تي اجيا دمياني (13 فبراير 2013)

[YOUTUBE]AGx5f7sfVFM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (13 فبراير 2013)

*إطلاق قناة (الحرية القبطية) بلقاء مع البابا تواضروس الثانى مع الإعلامية دينا عبد الكريم
كتب مايكل فارس 
أعلنت شبكة قنوات TBN العالمية، وهى شبكة قنوات مسيحية كبرى ناطقة  بمعظم لغات العالم، عن انطلاق قناة الحرية القبطية الجديدة، المقرر أن تبدأ  البث شهر مارس المقبل.

وأجرت الإعلامية دينا عبد الكريم، أحد مؤسسى  القناة القبطية الجديدة، حوارا مع البابا تواضروس الثانى بابا الإسكندرية  وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية، كأول حوار تجريه القناة

وأكد البابا  تواضروس، خلال الحوار أن أهم الملفات التى سيضعها ضمن أولوياته هى الأديرة  والنظام الرهبانى، والأحوال الأحوال، والمعاهد والإكليريكة الكنسية  والمشروعات الكنسية.

وأشار البابا إلى ما وصفه بـ"منهج الاستنارة"  فى العقيدة القبطية الأرثوذكسية، وكيف ستكون تلك الاستنارة هى المدخل  لتصحيح الكثير من المفاهيم لدى المواطن القبطى.









تردد قناه الحرية القبطية الفضائية 
نايل سات Nilesat 
10815
27500 
3.4 
افقي​




*​


----------



## grges monir (13 فبراير 2013)

عملت بحث على التردد دة ومش نزلت عندى
ولاهى نزلت  مكان قناة تانية على التردد دة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## تي اجيا دمياني (13 فبراير 2013)

ممكن تنتظر لاول مارس وتجرب تاني


----------



## يوليوس44 (27 فبراير 2013)

مفيش قناة بالاسم دة


----------

